# Kemplex genie 600



## WCB (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi there,
This is a long shot, I have just purchased a great condition second hand Automatic Kemplex genie 600 pastry sheeter.....however it comes with no instructions and the original manufacturer of the machine don`t have the instructions any longer!
Does anyone on this forum have an instruction manual!
There is also the added bonus of not knowing the 6 digit password to enter the settings menu! lol. However, I am hoping the illusive instruction manual will explain how to reset the password to default...thats if i can find one!
Tris


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

https://www.manualslib.com/products/Kemplex-Sf-600-10853890.html

Hope the link works.


----------



## WCB (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey thank you Chef writer, the link did work  However, I have the automatic version, and it seems to be rare, as I can't find anything on it! 
If you have the instructions for the automatic version that would be amazing!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

The link is for a website that has owners manuals for everything. All I did was type Kemplex 600 pastry sheeter owner's manual in google. So type the same with the word automatic pastry sheeter.
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1763348/Kemplex-Sf-500.html#manual.
This is the link I got the second time. It says 500 and 600 both so you may find what your looking for. I don't know what page it would be on.
I also googled Kemplex manufacturer and got links to the company that merged with the original business. as well as parts suppliers. There's a number you can call.
I suspect someone familiar with simple computer systems used in situations like yours would be able to help break the password or reset it. It's also possible there is no password or the password is "password'. After all, they were just trying to make dough easier not protect company secrets so it is most likely fairly simple.
Like 123456 or abcdefg or etc.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just out of curiosity.......what are the chances the seller would have the info.....or even the password? I have to assume you checked with them first. I sure hope you get this figured out or you might be stuck with a not fully functional sheeter?


----------



## WCB (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey, 
So, the seller isn't exactly communicative! It was an ebay auction, I won it at a really good price. So he's not being overly helpful! 
He has sent me the pdf instructions for the sheeter...... However they are all corrupted, I have sent them to two computer experts, they can't open them either. 
So I have searched the net for hours, no good, the manuals site that was posted above, nothing on the either. 
I have contacted the manufacturer, they don't have the manuals either! They have some snippets of manuals, so I have managed to work out some of the functions from this. 
They suggested 3 passwords.... None of them work! 
They still sell the genie 700(bigger model, same design) I asked them to send me those instructions in the hope they would be similar, they said they are currently upgrading the model and don't have instructions for that either! 
So I have tried a few different avenues, so far all have come to dead end. 
Tomorrow I have a bakery engineer coming to look at a few other pieces of machinery, he is going to look over the machine and see what he can do. 
It isn't a complete dud, in that it is working, does have a manual mode (albeit slower than a true manual machine, as it relies on a touch screen system) and has 3 modes programmed into it (all croissants!) which all work.
However no new modes can be programmed in without the password. 
I'm sure I will have a break soon! 
I will keep you posted!


----------



## WCB (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## WCB (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you posted photos. Have you tried ProFace Digital- and asked about their Genie program yet? 
I realized looking at the photos that the software isn't by Kemplex. Proface is still in business doing the same thing. A quick look at their website and a "password" entry in their search box comes up with a lot of options. One way or another they should be able to provide an answer.


----------



## WCB (Feb 17, 2021)

chefwriter said:


> Glad you posted photos. Have you tried ProFace Digital- and asked about their Genie program yet?
> I realized looking at the photos that the software isn't by Kemplex. Proface is still in business doing the same thing. A quick look at their website and a "password" entry in their search box comes up with a lot of options. One way or another they should be able to provide an answer.


Chef writer, that is my next port of call after the engineer tomorrow. 
What you have said is great news, I looked up pro face this afternoon, but didn't get any further than their landing page. After your reply I now have a new firmer lead, and more hope in finding an answer! 
Thank you


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

WCB said:


> Hey,
> So, the seller isn't exactly communicative! It was an ebay auction, I won it at a really good price. So he's not being overly helpful!
> He has sent me the pdf instructions for the sheeter...... However they are all corrupted, I have sent them to two computer experts, they can't open them either.
> So I have searched the net for hours, no good, the manuals site that was posted above, nothing on the either.
> ...


Well, at least you know why you got it at a really good price.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you haven't done so already, make sure you have the model and serial number of your sheeter before you call. It is somewhere on your machine on a metal plate. I suspect they have the previous owner on record and that will make it easier to reset the password. Also the info on the white piece of paper above the touch screen.


----------



## almuroojb12 (1 mo ago)

WCB said:


> Hey,
> So, the seller isn't exactly communicative! It was an ebay auction, I won it at a really good price. So he's not being overly helpful!
> He has sent me the pdf instructions for the sheeter...... However they are all corrupted, I have sent them to two computer experts, they can't open them either.
> So I have searched the net for hours, no good, the manuals site that was posted above, nothing on the either.
> ...


brother i have same machine same issue. if you get the universal password you can send it to me please .


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

they're only required to make spare parts for 10 yrs, after that you're out of luck.
I would avoid computer controls, or try to bypass.


----------

